# Nick Diaz: Happy To Train With Ronda Rousey, Not Mad At GSP



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

This is extremely presumptuous, but I think that Karyan being a woman may have led to a more comfortable and relaxed Nick Diaz in this interview.

Karyn is a great reporter and the fact that she has built a relationship with Diaz has also helped gain his trust. This was def one of the better more candid Nick Diaz interviews.

Rousey is unbelievable on the ground. She was getting schooled by Nick bc he was hardly even trying, but the way she moves is unbelievable. Much respect for her to hang in there. Funny to hear Nick say she is better than a lot of the guys lol.

I wonder if they "grapple" anywhere else?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Why doesnt he act like that all the time. He was likable in this interview and he shouldnt all act like he is a "thug". If he would act like this all the time, he would be liked by a lot more people.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Mentaly he seemed very well, good to see. Good to see the judokas getting good press


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> Why doesnt he act like that all the time. He was likable in this interview and he shouldnt all act like he is a "thug". If he would act like this all the time, he would be liked by a lot more people.


He still shows that he is uncomfortable in front of the camera but he is in his home gym with a reporter he is very familiar and comfortable with. 
Unlike the media scrums with 12 microphones stuffed in you face over 4 hours being asked the same stupid questions.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Binkie65 said:


> He still shows that he is uncomfortable in front of the camera but he is in his home gym with a reporter he is very familiar and comfortable with.
> Unlike the media scrums with 12 microphones stuffed in you face over 4 hours being asked the same stupid questions.


true, but nobody likes getting interviewed like that. He still does other questionable stuff which he shouldnt.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Why doesnt he act like that all the time. He was likable in this interview and he shouldnt all act like he is a "thug". If he would act like this all the time, he would be liked by a lot more people.


Between things like this and the UFC primetime show I have actually started to not dis-like the guy so much.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> This is extremely presumptuous, but I think that Karyan being a woman may have led to a more comfortable and relaxed Nick Diaz in this interview.
> 
> Karyn is a great reporter and the fact that she has built a relationship with Diaz has also helped gain his trust. This was def one of the better more candid Nick Diaz interviews.


She seems to have a good empathy, so the people she interviews feel comfortable with her. That's very important for a good interviewer besides the knowledge of the subject.



Ryan1522 said:


> Rousey is unbelievable on the ground. She was getting schooled by Nick bc he was hardly even trying, but the way she moves is unbelievable. Much respect for her to hang in there. Funny to hear Nick say she is better than a lot of the guys lol.


Of course she was schooled by Diaz. Diaz weighs much more and he is one of the best BJJ guys in his division. And in Judo you don't grapple as much on the ground as in BJJ and, at least in Olympic Judo (not traditional Judo), a lot of techniques are not even taught. But the two of them can learn a lot from each other. People always complain about Diaz' lack of wrestling skills. If he closes that gap with Judo, that's great. I think it will suit better to his style. As a boxer in stand up, he isn't going to shoot like a wrestler and if someone gets him into the clinch, Judo takedowns will work better for him. Judo probably is also better suited than wrestling for his transition to his BJJ on the ground.

As he said that he'd like to see more Judo in MMA, I actually can even see that Judo could be the next big thing to have an impact on MMA. Not as a replacement for wrestling, but as an alternative for those fighters that are not too comfortable with wrestling, in particular among the ranks of the heavy BJJ oriented fighters. 



Ryan1522 said:


> I wonder if they "grapple" anywhere else?


Who wouldn't with her. Looking at her grappling, I can't understand how some people are against women's MMA. I mean, she's got good technique to enjoy and additionally she's got a nice body to look at - what do you want more¿


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

A lot of BJJ guys in mma already have judo black belts.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> A lot of BJJ guys in mma already have judo black belts.


Yes, there are some, but I guess they mostly did Judo before starting to compete in MMA and they didn't train it directly for MMA and didn't systematically adapted it (i.e. similar to no-gi BJJ training). So "MMA-Judo" probably has still a lot of space to evolve.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Hell I'd be happy to train with Ronda too.:wink03:

But on a serious note, this was most definitely one of Diaz's better interviews. He also seems to have a good point about seeing more Judo in MMA.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

2.35 mark just looked like mixed wrestling roleplaying.I dont know how all that rolling wouldnt eventually get one hot and bothered.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> This is extremely presumptuous, but I think that Karyan being a woman may have led to a more comfortable and relaxed Nick Diaz in this interview.


Karyn is one of those attractive women who makes most guys/fighters feel comfortable. Not many women can pull that off.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

music5x5 said:


> Karyn is one of those attractive women who makes most guys/fighters feel comfortable. Not many women can pull that off.


She's attractive like skeletor but yeah she's quite good at making fighters comfortable.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, the footage of Ronda grappling in those pants is top class wanking material.

Dat ass


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Man, the footage of Ronda grappling in those pants is top class wanking material.
> 
> Dat ass


Dat ass indeed.:wink03:


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> Why doesnt he act like that all the time. He was likable in this interview and he shouldnt all act like he is a "thug". If he would act like this all the time, he would be liked by a lot more people.


I hate when people write things like this. This is the real Nick Diaz however, when he feels your or anyone else has disrespected him he doesn't like it and gets a little fired up. Would you rather him be like every other UFC fighter on the roster and come out placid and be boring in the interviews. Im sure he'll have heaps of fans then. People always talk about he would be liked by a lot more people as well but right now Nick is more liked than he has ever been before with so many people jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Dat ass indeed.:wink03:


I would use that ass as a pillow for life.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I would use that ass as a pillow for life.


:laugh:

I admit though, she did look damn fine in those pants when rolling with Nick. Unfortunately, she was rolling with Nick so any level of sexyness quickly went away with him there.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

rygu said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I admit though, she did look damn fine in those pants when rolling with Nick. Unfortunately, she was rolling with Nick so any level of sexyness quickly went away with him there.


Dude, Nick being there didn't prevent me from rubbing one out. I just pretended to be Nick.


----------

